
AT&T et al. fight against higher upload speeds in $20B FCC program - sarcasmatwork
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/01/att-fights-for-slower-internet-speeds-in-fccs-rural-broadband-program/
======
yummypaint
I never understood why all the big ISPs force people into such asymmetrical
plans (factor of 10 where i live). The available bandwidth with a standard
cable model is symmetric isnt it? If it were just a case of typical industry
rent seeking there should be some kind of plan available with decent upload,
but there is nothing for ordinary consumers. Is it a vertical integration/IP
cartel issue?

~~~
fgonzag
Maybe at ISP scale you can cache a ton of content, so a good chunk of client's
inbound payload does not requiring peering, while most of the uploads do.

~~~
noodlesUK
With Netflix you can have edge appliances that have content caches, and you
can have various accelerators from the big CDNs, but with TLS being mainstream
you can’t just stick an http caching proxy on the wire.

